# Get in the Truck.... Or NOT



## Robbin (Sep 23, 2013)

Well Ive tried, but I can get Toli to jump in the truck.  Talked to the breeder, none of his Anatolians will jump in the truck either.  He has to pick them up and put them in the truck.  Not an easy task as Toli is 7 months and well over 100lbs.   Anybody else have this problem or any successfully training tips.  Treats and my border collie showing him how didnt help at all,  He wasnt about to get in that truck.


----------



## secuono (Sep 23, 2013)

Why does he have to go into the truck? Mine never leaves the property, much safer for her. 
Buy or build a ramp that can stay in the truck. Try leaving the truck out in pasture, put his food up there or use something better smelling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 23, 2013)

A couple of things...

I know you are not over-feeding as we've seen the pics however be very careful with his weight. MUCH better to keep him lean right now. It puts a lot of pressure on his growing bones, his growth plates are not fully developed.  Many veterinarians (most actually) do not know anything about LGD's, these are not labs, or like other breeds they need to be on the lean side as they grow. Too many vets want to see a "filled" in dog... not good for these tall dogs.

As far as the truck situation... I would not push this. One, he is still growing and this breed is long legged and long in the body. Their spine and body structure can cause them to be rather clumsy... except when they need to haul butt to move in on a predator. *They are not like a herding breed with great agility*. He may not feel like he can jump up into the truck. There are other factors.. dogs that have been used to car rides etc adapt quicker than those that have not continually been on car rides. Is the truck enclosed? Is this the back or the cab? Many LGD's do not want to go into something "enclosed" it goes against their nature.  Mature LGD's will usually balk at the idea as they are not ok with leaving the herd. And then there is the *most common* reason....* if the LGD sees no purpose in what you want him to do he simply will not do it. * Personally I respect the LGD, they are not like other dogs and their independence and sometimes their stubbornness, can be annoying to us but it is a necessary and desired quality in the LGD.   

I would suggest another object midway so he can "step" up... less issues on the spine and joints and it will build confidence also. 
All of ours will climb into the car but all of them but one hates jumping up into our 15 passenger van, they end up going in the van from the side which has a step. The one that does jump up in is a showboat and thinks he is going to Lowes again... real showboat and loves to show off outside of his fields.

Lastly a reminder- they are smarter than us... go with the dog!


----------



## MDres (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you have a horse trailer or livestock trailer? That is how my LGD gets to the vet... (She's gotten battle wounds in the past that required surgery and sutures)

Of course, my trailer is fully enclosed so that she cannot escape - I wouldn't ever put her in a trailer she could climb out of, even if it seems impossible for her to climb out, if they are panicked, they can do anything.


----------



## Robbin (Sep 24, 2013)

Toli is still a puppy, so  vet trips.  The truck is a 4 door and it's actually the back seat,  I hadnt thought of trying the car, because it's not as big, but it's a lot lower.   He's not over weight,  Tall and slender, but still way to heavy for me to handle anymore.  He's 7 months and one week and still in the all out growing stage.  Not growing as Tall now, but longer.  His head and feed finally look proportional to the rest of his body so I suspect the rapid growth stage is going to slow down any day.  This last vet trip was the final for puppies, but I realized I cant handle him anymore and he needs to get in the truck under his own power.  I cant weigh him anymore, he was 94lbs at 6 months, but Id guess hes 110 maybe 115 now and I'm hurting myself trying to pick him up.   

First I think I'll try the car,  hadn't thought about the height.  He is so athletic it never occured to me he might not want to jump that high.  He runs so fast I can hardly believe it.  
I don't have an enclosed trailer, I'll try ramps to the back seat of the truck if the car doesn't work.  

I'll post a new pic next time I give him a bath.  He is one big puppy.

Thanks for the ideas
Robbin


----------



## Tvonz (Sep 26, 2013)

We have an expedition and our CO used to plop his front paws up on the seat when I opened the door and wait for me to lift his rear in until we finally bought a ramp. I think my wife actually got it at petco or petsmart. It is about 3ft long but "slides" open to about 6ft. Very lightweight (maybe 5-10lbs) but sturdy enough for our boy who was over 150lbs. We just opened the back lift gate up and propped the ramp on the bumper and he walked up and down no problem from then on. Best investment we ever made and a lot easier on my back.


----------



## Grazer (Sep 30, 2013)

I have to say I'm surprised he weighs this much, considering he's only 7 months old. Toli's are not very heavy boned dogs.
Our 2.5 year old male CO is almost 31 inches tall at withers and weighs only 120lbs right now. 
When he was 6 months old he weighed 66lbs.

As for how to get him in the car, my answer would be: patience and repetitiveness. 
Be clear in what you want from him, don't push and don't get mad. Keep repeating the exercise several times a week, eventually he'll go with the flow so to speak.
When he jumps in, praise him greatly and then continue to do the exercise at least once a month for a really long time, so he doesn't forgets it.
Both our CO's jump with ease in our large SUV.


----------



## Robbin (Oct 1, 2013)

Toli was 94lbs at 6 months. Not fat, his picture is posted here on another thread.  He's going to be big, no doubt about it.  But he's AKC and classic Anatolian look.   Ive read about Anatolians that reach the 140lb class.  I think that will be about were Toli tops out at.  I have feed him food recommended for dogs that can get hip dysplasia.  Both parents where about 110 summer weight. Toli is already bigger than that.  His Mom was 32 at the shoulder but very slender.  Dad was much shorter, and much heavier build, so they weighed about the same.  Toli seems to have gotten his Moms height and his dads build. 

I did get him to walk into the car this weekend.  So there is hope.  Picking him up is no fun at all.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 1, 2013)

I just looked at his picture, he is really beautiful.
Pinto is my favorite color in ASD's. 
If he is 110 + at 7 months, then I have a feeling he'll get heavier than 140lbs by the time he's fully mature. 
He'll probably finish somewhere around 160lbs, but it is difficult to say of course. Cause normally Anatolians are tall, but lean dogs. 

I'm glad you got him to walk into the car! So at the very least you can take the car when he needs to go to the vet.
Don't give up, you will make it work.
It might take some time, but eventually he will learn how to jump into the truck.
Otherwise you can just follow Southern or Tvonz's advice and get a step or a ramp to make it easier for him to get in.
We never had a problem with our dogs jumping into the back of our large SUV, but neither of them will ever be as heavy as your boy. 
And if he gets as heavy as I think he will, then very soon picking him up won't really be an option anyway lol


----------



## Robbin (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for suggestions.  Switching to a small car, low to the ground, worked like a champ.  I've got him hoping in it with the snap of a finger.  Graduated to the second level of obedience class last night.  He did great,  Visited with all the dogs, put on the BIG Puppy show.  Rolled around, everybody loved him, did all his commands on the first try.  Then decided NOT to go home.  I dont mean not get in the car,  I mean REFUSED to leave the training area  Tried treats, calling him  letting him off the leash and calling him,  having other dogs walk with him, nothing.  He wasnt ready to leave and that was all there was to it.   Finally had to pick him up.   OMG, is he heavy!   Missed class last week so the people hadnt seen him in two weeks and several said they could tell he had grown since they saw him two weeks ago.  So he is still growing...


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 8, 2013)

*Just an observation, my Pyrenees mix LGD pup is very clusmy and heavy boned, well over 100#, but my anatolian pup is lighter and much more athletic. *


----------

